# How To Install CFW on PSP Slim ?



## max_demon (Feb 10, 2008)

i Have a new PSP Slim With 3.72 Firmware installed ( OFW ) , but l8r after searching i found that i must have any Custom Firmware like 3.71 M33 or else .
after googleing i found that we need to have Pandora Battery and Magic Memory Stick ( or MMS ) .. i can arrange MMS from Nowhere , but i need help about Pandora Battery . is there a way by which i can make my current battery to Pandora Battery Without opening , ( i m n00b in Sholdering) .

Anyone can Help ?

*i192.photobucket.com/albums/z189/drew00629/pandora2.jpg
*www.pspmod.com/forums/hardware/26181-guide-all-pandora-battery-hardmod-pictures.html

anyone can tell me that can i use the battery for my PSP as Pandora battery , i dont have another battery .


----------



## max_demon (Feb 10, 2008)

Bumo , noone ?


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 10, 2008)

I actually had the luck of getting a psp that was version 1.5, so my upgrade path was easy. I have lost touch but AFAIK you don't have to do any soldering to make a PB.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Feb 11, 2008)

You'll need the Pandora Battery and a spare original Sony MS Pro Duo of at least 256 MB. I have a PSP Slim and Lite too. You can order a pandora battery from Phiine.com for about 1200 Rupees.


----------



## Aaditya_S (Aug 16, 2008)

hey dudes, me gt a PSP slim and lite version 3.90 and me nt gt a memory card will gt it soon. But was wondering do i hav to downgrade my psp with the pandora battery kit and then upgrade it to version 3.90m33?? and can i do this widout a pandora battery, need some help here, will appreciate it if someone could help me out wid this bcoz me really want my psp modded. Bought it frm alfa, dnt knw if they do it? If anyone knws a shop or anyone who can modd the psp sumwhere near andheri side, plz let me knw! will appreciate the help!


----------

